# Ringing on the Bells...Trick or Treat?



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

In the spirit of Halloween (and to cristen the new reel due to the one that got busted at Little Dell) I made the short treck to Lower Bells Canyon Reservoir. When I showed up the lake was like a bubbling witches cauldron....boils everywhere on the lake. I headed for the outlet and threw my tackle box at em...nothing was tricked by the treats. While walking to the inlet I encountered a very nice treat....2 lesbians...how do I put this..."lezzing out". Me walking by did not even faze them. At the inlet it was more of the same...no bites...lots of boils. Went through the mud to the north side and finally got some fights with the Gold Kastmaster...but none made it on to shore. Just before dark I dashed to the outlet and threw 20 casts with the Kastmaster and nothing. So I switched to the Strike King Red Eye Shad in Baby Carp color and 1st cast nailed a nice 16 inch Bonneville Cutt. Released him and next cast got another cutt...the smallest to date for that lake...a massive 12 inches which was released. 3rd cast got a fighter and lost him...then in the darkness a cry like an inhaling dog started. I threw another cast and lost the next fish as the noise got louder and louder. As I packed my stuff in the darkness I wondered.....What could be making that noise???? Dracula, Frankenstien, Pumpkin Head Harvy???? With no head lamp, no bear spray and no knife I took off...not wanting to find out what was making that noise and/or what it was making that noise to. Talk about spooky! Happy Halloween everyone.

The Lower Bells Reservoir and the last of the fall colors









A 16 inch Bonneville Cutthroat Trout barking at the moon









The smallest Bonneville Cutt to date out of Lower Bells









The Baby Carp lure.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Where are the pics of the chicks? Anyway it looks like I have missed more than just the fishing this time! Oh if only you coulda brought those home for dinner. That 1st cutt looks like it is howling at the moon, well in this case the fading sun! I was discouraged to go after my last trip up there but I think I will give it a second chance now.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

After spending hours on the internet trying to figure out what was making that cry the other night I finally found out what the creature was....Oh my god it was a baby cougar....thankfully I got out of there when I did. Here is a Youtube video link of the exact sound I was listening to. Wonder where momma was? Personally I am not to surprised that I encountered a cougar. In City Creek Canyon as a kid I ran into one on my bike close to 7th avenue and just a few years ago TyeDyeTwin and I encountered one while backcountry skiing Park City. They are also known to cruise the trailhead parking lot of Red Butte quite often. Each time was scary as could be!


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I spent my halloween fishing the provo. Looks like you guys had a lot more fun than I did. All I caught was a 7" brown on a fly.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Is the bottom fish a cutt-bow?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

brfisherman17 said:


> I spent my halloween fishing the provo. Looks like you guys had a lot more fun than I did. All I caught was a 7" brown on a fly.


Went solo on this occasion...could not convince TyeDye to follow me up there due to his skunking the day before. Not having him with me made the cougar noise a little more intimidating.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Is the bottom fish a cutt-bow?


I am not sure...but if I had to guess I would say no  . I wish it were though. Hey when is thegutpile gonna allow me to join dude?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

When did you sign up? I think it is a cut bow.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> When did you sign up? I think it is a cut bow.


the top one maybe...but not the bottom one


----------

